# Hannibal pool help??



## 245 bass (Jul 16, 2009)

My son and I are going to the Hannibal pool to fish for bass.This is my first time and could use some insight.Are there weeds for largemouth or should we fish for smallmouth.I prefer to fish in the weeds but any help with areas and baits etc are greatly appreciated.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey 245. There's a fair amount of weeds in this pool this year and you can catch some LM. Smallies are dominating the catch as usual tho. We need some current!! Might be a little now but last week was rough. There was a tournament out of Moundsville this past Sunday and a little over nine lbs won it. 
Where are you putting in? How about posting how you did and Good luck!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Forgot to ask ya 245, Are you familiar with the hannibal pool at all? Let me know where you are putting in and maybe I can put you on a few spots. No guarantees, just a couple of places to maybe start.


----------



## 245 bass (Jul 16, 2009)

Flipnpitch,Thanks for the reply.We are thinking of putting in at Wheeling but have never been to this part of the river. Fished around Pittsburgh on the Mon one time.Thats it.I've been around the block a few times and happy to say my son has now got the bug.We may try a (cheap) local tournament while we're out there if you know of any.I'm grateful for any help and will certainly reciprocate.Do you soley fish the big O? Thanks


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably do about 95% of my fishing on the river. I belong to a bass club based in Powhatan and we fish 10 to 12 tournaments a year on the river.

As far as tournaments, Wednesday evenings I believe they alternate between Wheeling Island and Rayland, not sure about entry but probably not more than 20 to 25 a boat. Our club puts on Thursday night tournaments out of Powhatan. $12 a man and we fish from 5:30 to 9:00. Usually have 8 to 12 boats. If you are interested in the Wednesday nighters let me know and I'll get you more solid info.

If you put in at Wheeling Island, head down river from the ramp. Right before the tail of the island on the Ohio side there is a real small sandbar. Make sure you pitch a few tubes and crankbaits at it. Green pumpkin tubes if the water is clear, and white tubes with the tail died chartreuse if it is stained up pretty good. Natural shad color cranks in clear water and chartreuse and blue in stained. Thats one of my favorite spots. Make sure you crank all of the bridge pilings! Especially the I470 bridge which is 1st bridge south of Wheeling Iland. Also a couple of sandbars and nice rock banks North of the island clear up to the dam.
Hope this helps you out and like I said, if you are interested in the wednesday nighters let me know and I'll find out exact price and times. Anytime you are gonna fish our Thursday nighter let me know.

Good Luck !!


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Wednesday nights alternate between Wheeling Island and Rayland.Cost is $12.00 per person. Time 5pm-9:30pm.Usually average around 15 boats.This coming Wednesday will be at Rayland.


----------



## 245 bass (Jul 16, 2009)

ChampioNMan said:


> Wednesday nights alternate between Wheeling Island and Rayland.Cost is $12.00 per person. Time 5pm-9:30pm.Usually average around 15 boats.This coming Wednesday will be at Rayland.


Thanks for the info guys.Good starting information.For 12$ were in.Could you send me more info on both tournaments.I like it,It's more about braggin rights than the money. Good Stuff!! Thanks again.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

245Bass

Sent you a PM.


----------



## FishStiks (Jul 23, 2009)

Question for the tournament you run. I have a small Basstender with trolling motor only, is this adequate ? I just moved over here from Morges and am not really familiar with the river except from what I see passing over it. Is there a fast current ? I dont want to get washed away. Can anyone join these tournaments and is it a buddy style ? Thanks


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

They are open style tourneys,anyone with any size boat is welcome,BUT you really do need a working livewell to keep the fish alive.The river can have very swift current at times and other days will have very little if any.However there would be a big disadvantage with an electric motor only.A person would be very limited on the water they could cover.


----------



## FishStiks (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks 'ChampionMan'. I would put a cooler on the boat with a drop in aerator. I'm trying to get my grandson out of the house and away from the boobtube. I figured with the competitive nature of a tournament, it might interest him more. Of course thats saying that we would catch something. From what I've read on here, it can be real tough. I'll keep my eye on here to see when there are other tournies. Thanks again.


----------

